# Another sad death. Cal cycling team member--in Walnut Creek



## Otago (Aug 6, 2006)

Seems like every couple weeks someone is getting killed by a car.
This time another wonderful person who was doing everything right and was in a "safe" stopped position. The place where she was, from the perspective of the car that hit her, is like her being on the sidewalk and having the car come up over the curb and hit you. The car had to go over a island to do it.
A person with so much to offer the world. Very sad. Large turnout for the memorial ride.

http://www.dailycal.org/sharticle.php?id=25343
http://www.contracostatimes.com/centralcontracosta/ci_6249875
http://www.caringbridge.org/cb/viewMyStory.do?method=executeInit


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

A page written by the Classics Department about Corinne.

http://classics.berkeley.edu/news/articles/story.php?id=17

She brought much intensity and passion to her life and gave so much to those around her. She had so much more to give as well. Her family, friends, colleagues, students, and teammates are devastated. Many of her students mentioned what an incredible teacher she was. An inspiration to others.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

so much potential.


----------



## zhmontana (Aug 16, 2004)

so sad


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

...and for the three most recent serious accidents/fatalities, the drivers' age range was between 74 and 91.


----------

